
Nina Balcan Wins - furcyd
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2020/04/10/nina-balcan-wins/
======
brodouevencode
Good on Nina. The honor is certainly deserved and she should get credit for
not only the depth of her research but also how much in terms of areas it has
covered for ML. When it comes to the topic of active learning not too many
other folks can talk to the depth that she can.

It is annoying to see though Dick devote the last third of the post to virtue
signaling. Of course there will be less women than men winners because there
are way less women in the field.

